# Blurt It Out!



## GDPR

I hope nobody is getting tired of all the threads I keep starting....

For this one,just blurt out whatever you're holding in.It doesn't matter what it is......

Here goes...


I am real tired of being mistreated.I'm tired of feeling insignificant! I am a person,I have feelings,just like everyone else! As of this moment,I am NOT putting up with anyone treating me like crap.

I have needs and wants too! I am sick and tired of everyone else coming first.I'm tired of taking care of everyone else and what they want and need.What about me?What I want matters.What I need matters!I was not put here to serve others.I deserve a life,I deserve to be happy!

I hate my job!I hate all the gossip and drama that goes on!I am tired of people being so petty and cruel.I am tired of people laughing at me because I startle so easily! I'm tired of pretending it doesn't bother me.I'm tired of laughing too when really I feel like crying.

I'm sick of people taking my money!I am tired of working and handing my money over to people that are too lazy to work,and to people that spend their money on things they shouldn't and then run to me to help them get by.

I'm tired of worrying about everyone else! I'm tired of making myself sick from worry.It doesn't change anything,it doesn't fix problems,all it does is make me sick.I have to start thinking of MYSELF.I have to start taking care of MYSELF! Cause I DO matter!!

I am tired of never feeling good enough.I'm tired of people making me feel that way.I AM good enough,just as I am,and if people don't like who I am,then they can just stay away.I am tired of being who everyone else wants and expects me to be. I want to just be who I am,I want to be accepted for who I am,flaws and all!! And I need to fill my life with people that will do that.

I'm tired of holding things in. I've been doing that my entire life and I'm not going to any freaking more!!!!





*that felt good!*

---------- Post Merged at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:43 AM ----------

and I don't care if it seems like whining and complaining!


----------



## Cat Dancer

Good for you, getting that out!


----------



## GDPR

Thanks.I just hope I'm not going to be the only one that's going to blurt things out.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ok. I'll try. 

I am tired of living inside myself with all my awful feelings and thoughts. I am tired of being afraid. I am tired of being alone. I am tired, tired, tired of taking out my pain and other emotions on myself. I am tired of letting other people control me. I am tired of feeling inadequate. What do I have to measure up to anyway? Why can't I just be me? Why can't that just be good enough?


----------



## GDPR

Feels good to get it out,doesn't it?

I'm also real tired of carrying the blame for the things that were done to me!I'm tired of family members telling me I wanted it,I liked it and it was my fault!


----------



## forgetmenot

im tired of not having the choices to do what i think is best
im tired of living really with so much sadness around me
im tired of feeling her pain  when all iwant is to be me again
i am not stupid   i am someone that can bring so much peace to her life   give me that choice ok  let me be me a caregiver  
let me use the skills i have used so many times on others  let me use them towards the ones that i care most about
give me my power back ok


----------



## GDPR

I hate that people assume I am stuck up or snobby because I am quiet.I'm not that way at all,I just have a hard time talking to people I don't know.

I hate that so many people spend so much time on their phones. I hate when someone comes to my house to 'visit',yet spend the entire time on their phone.And I especially hate when I am talking to someone and they take a call in the middle of a conversation!


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ugh, I know what you mean about people assuming you're stuck up. I've been accused of being cold because I am so shy. I don't feel cold inside.


----------



## TrustMate

I hear you, Lost_In_Thought!

I think that it's totally disrespectful to be on the phone while meeting with another person. Social media got into our lives so deep that lots of people don't appreciate live conversation anymore.
I wish some people I know heard it and understood :dispirited:


----------



## forgetmenot

im tired of doctors  who don't give a dam about their patients  who do not have compassion or care  and do not want to take time to truly hear  what is being said
im tired  of fighting  all the wrongs  im tired


----------



## GDPR

I hate that McDonalds never gets my order right!


----------



## TrustMate

Ok, after thinking for half of the day, I'd like to try it as well.

I am deeply dissappointed by people's hypocrisy. I wish we cared more about being honest with ourselves and the others instead of putting on fake masks that have no value in the end when the real face opens up.


----------



## GDPR

I am really scared for my kids' futures.Actually,I am really scared for all the young people in this world.In the town where I live,I would guess that 80% of the ones between the ages of 17-26 are addicted to drugs.Their entire existence is getting their next fix.I am not exaggerating either!

I hate suboxone clinics! They advertise that suboxone is the way to go,it's a god send,a cure all for these addicts,but really,all they are doing is substituting one drug for another. They don't tell people they will become addicted to it and that it will create even more problems in the long run. Parents are paying for treatment with suboxone,out of desperation,they will do anything to get their kids off the opiates they are addicted to,but it's not helpful at all.It does more harm than good!

People talk about the 'zombie apocalypse',that is supposed to happen.I think it's already happening.Take a look around at all the drug addicted youth.They look like zombies walking around.They are skin and bones.They will do anything for their drugs.They will do anything while on them.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hey L.I.T. -- Awesome!

I am glad you are tired of those things.  And hopefully it is getting easier and easier to spot those people who know that you are generous and have empathy because/despite your mistreatment in your early life.  And also it is getting easier once you spot them, to lay down the law (your boundaries).  This is a great start, telling us, and yourself, in a safe place, what you don't want to tolerate anymore from people.

I noticed, during my recovery (and it still comes up because I am always recovering, it seems), once you recognize what people were doing was wrong, and that you didn't have to accept it, you start noticing when someone does something wrong to you with HUGE clarity...  For example...  When someone tries to take money from you when you have to use it to look after yourself, and you've earned it, and you deserve it, and they don't because they don't work, and they always come to you for help.

And now you know that to stop them from taking advantage of you, now you won't give them the money.  You will let them learn how to get the money for themselves on their own.  And if you do give in, now you realize you were enabling them to depend on you instead of on themselves.  And now you're wise to them.  You know that because you are a loving person, and you care about people, that some of those people will sometimes take advantage.  But you're stronger now, and you aren't going to let them do that anymore.  ♥

Congratulations!!  ^_^


----------



## MHealthJo

I HATE getting misjudged sometimes in my life. Then when my words and explanation and my true internal experience and my genuine reality is simply dismissed, then at times there is nothing more I can do to change the misjudgment that happens.  Blegh...


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I agree MHealthJo...  And of course I don't think I should have to have to EXPLAIN myself.  It's so draining and of course, even if the person I am explaining myself to finally understands about me, then they'll freak out because they DO understand!  lol   They should never have looked under THAT rock.  And I shouldn't have to show them that.  So if they judge me, I assume they must have some limited notion of reality.  They are the real loser.  Too bad, so sad - for them.

I used to worry all the time about being nice and trying to get everyone to like me, but it's such a futile exercise, it's healthier to let them go be their dim-bulb selves...


----------



## Cat Dancer

jollygreenjellybean said:


> I used to worry all the time about being nice and trying to get everyone to like me, but it's such a futile exercise, it's healthier to let them go be their dim-bulb selves...



Oh my gosh. I laughed when I read this. This is GOOD advice. Really good. Love the dim-bulb selves part too. I need to keep telling myself this over and over about certain people.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Thank you Cat Dancer!  

I sometimes wonder why some people are so quick to judge others and come to fast conclusions.  I'm more the type to give some time (nowadays) for you to prove to me that what you say is what you actually think and what you actually do...  But mind you, that's because I've been judged (probably like you've been judged), so I don't want to judge others that way.  I want to observe first before proving/disproving a hypothesis, if you will.  Innocent until proven guilty...  Not the other way around.   I find that sometimes those who judge harshly, quickly, and fiercely lack compassion, lack empathy, and possibly lack worldliness/life experience.  I want a chance to prove myself, so I should give you a chance to prove yourself.  

I've also learned to trust my myself more.  So if I feel badly about something someone has done to me, and they try to make light of it or say "I didn't mean it that way" or if somehow it was my fault that they did this thing or that I felt the way I did, I recognize that now as them not taking responsibility, for not being accountable for their actions, and glaringly they are not SORRY nor do they REGRET that they did something hurtful.  If you've been told all your life that everything is your fault and you deserve every punishment, then you might start to believe it.  So it certainly is the opposite of the old me...

I sure hope everyone here can also find these things within themselves, if not right now, then someday soon.


----------



## MHealthJo

I hate that too.

"Horrible openly mean or rude comments, many times" - (and it's quite clear the person has some sort of need to put others down)

"Oh I didn't mean it that way."

Yeah, sure you didn't.


----------



## GDPR

I hate when people say or do things and then claim they didn't. I hate when they say I'm just crazy,or I remember wrong.

It really messes with my head and makes me doubt my own sanity!


----------



## SunMnStrz

Here is my rant/vent: 

I hate that my daughter thinks she can speak to me like I am not worthy of any respect at all, that I am nothing and that she believes she can control me by using my grandchildren as weapons and good deeds as ammunition.  I hate that she has cut me out of my grandsons life and I hate that I have a brand new granddaughter that I am not allowed to meet.  I hate that she brings her brothers into "our issues" I hate that she wants to turn everyone against me.  I hate that all I do is cry over her and this situation!!


----------



## forgetmenot

SunMnStrz said:


> Here is my rant/vent:
> 
> I hate that my daughter thinks she can speak to me like I am not worthy of any respect at all, that I am nothing and that she believes she can control me by using my grandchildren as weapons and good deeds as ammunition.  I hate that she has cut me out of my grandsons life and I hate that I have a brand new granddaughter that I am not allowed to meet.  I hate that she brings her brothers into "our issues" I hate that she wants to turn everyone against me.  I hate that all I do is cry over her and this situation!!


sorry for your pain hun    just know when they are older they will get to chose  who they see

---------- Post Merged at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:19 AM ----------

Hate waiting for government to get their dam sht together and send out the dam readjustment on my property taxes  been almost 4 mths now    I hate waiting for things that were stated would be sent  on a certain day but were not    why say they will be sent then not send them  It only creates more anxiety more fear  inside me


----------



## Ftbwgil

Im tired of living my past in my head
Im tired of behaving based on the fears of the past
im tired of living in my head
Im tired of not trusting anyone


----------



## GDPR

I'm NOT a worthless piece of sh*t like I have been made to feel my entire life!

I DON'T deserve to be abused!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Aye.  And some days I am just tired.

Seriously wish our pets were considered family members so when their health starts going downhill they get coverage like the rest of us do.  Because technically we're healthier with them then without them.  So you'd think the gov't would try anything to keep humans healthy and keep em out of the hospital.  lol


----------



## MHealthJo

I hate it that there are deceptive harmful people who good people need to watch out for, and that many people are not going to know how or will not watch out in time. I hate it, it frustrates me.


----------



## SunMnStrz

Saw a picture of my Grandson on Sunday and my Brand new Granddaughter today...talk about having my heart ripped out. I wish I could see them and spend time with them.  It is not the relationship with my daughter that I am mourning at this point..I am totally dealing with that.  It is not being able to see my Grandbabies that is messing with my head and I cannot deal with that very well.  0h well... a grandma's rant for the day!


----------



## MHealthJo

It is so sad. I'm sorry.   I wish legally that grandparents had some level of rights to see grandchildren, as long as there is not some sort of danger or concern.


----------



## Docjeff

Congratulations! That (rant) expression of your frustrations is an excellent start. Before others will truly respect you, you must respect yourself. We teach others how to treat us. It sounds like you're ready to teach some new lessons. Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Docjeff

Stand firm and refuse to participate in your daughters attempts to manipulate you emotionally. Respond with respect and show her how to treat you by respecting yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Docjeff

Amazing things can happen in our lives once we decided we've had enough. Trust yourself first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## W00BY

I am ANGREEEEE
About everything... the past the present the future...
I don't know where it has all came from... 
I am angry at my sons illness and trying to keep a teenager who thinks he is not as ill as he is from doing things that will land him back in hospital
I am angry at clinicians who flounce about verbally when I am not stupid I know how ill he is
I am so angry at my family and their lack of sense of decency their lack of compassion their view of me being a pawn in games to be played and that whilst they all seem to want my attention they only want it in order to deliver hurt and irreparable pain
I am angry at the wider social circle of my family as a child and why still to this day when I meet them I see guilt and awkwardness because of their own guilt "the dirty secret syndrome" I like to think of it as
I am angry at having to leave my studies to look after my son
I am angry I am not allowed to replaced my dogs that died recently because of my sons illness and that no one understands how much they meant to me and the joy I got from tramping about the countryside with them
I am angry at everyone looking to me for what to do next when I just do not have the energy just now
I am angry at everything that has got in the way of my hopes, dreams and desires

I am angry at myself for being angry


----------



## Ftbwgil

I am so uncomfortable with emotions. It seems as a young child I decided the emotions where bad so I blocked them all or found coping techniques to avoid them.  I try to go through emotions and it does not seem natural and given I have ways to avoid them .... I do.  Someone told me not to try to understand what the emotion is but to welcome it... easier said then done. It makes sense though I will try to allow the emotion to manifest and once it does I will try to accept it.  Maybe eventyally I will understand what the emotion is about


----------



## Docjeff

I wonder if your frustrations over emotions has more to do with feeling a lack of control in your life. Emotions can feel so random and unpredictable at times. This can intensify our sense of lacking control. Do you feel a lack of control in your life? Do you feel like life is living you more than you are living life ?


Doc Jeff


----------



## MHealthJo

Wooby you have plenty of reason to feel these emotions.... It is good that you expressed them. I am so sorry for all the stuff going on. Sorry you cannot have dogs with you at the moment. What a sad loss on top of everything else. Thinking of you.

---------- Post Merged at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:38 AM ----------

What is it with the past two weeks. Does anyone think that a lot of people (especially younger people) are becoming more thoughtless, unkind, flaky, lazy, selfish, rude? Entitled/ungrateful?

Yes or no?

Remembering why I have at times lost interest in trying to interact with many humans.


----------



## forgetmenot

i have not come across many rude people   really  maybe on highway yes  but the young are very polite    some are loud in restaurants but they are just being teens


----------



## Ftbwgil

wow that is a different angle of looking at it and yes it is a lack of control. I dont know why I have to have control all the time. Yes I feel fear and anxiety and sadness which might be brought on by not always being in control. Thats probably why I feel emotions especially on Monday mornings and every other morning. I also feel emotions as I am driving to do my work in sales and I do not have control.

Thank you for your insight I never looked at it that way and will definatly consider that next time I get these feelings. 

I suspect I am not living life as much and am just trying to keep up or even excel........ to what?  I am not fullfilled in a personal way all I do is work exercise I do not live fully

Thank you for your sharing


----------



## MHealthJo

Thanks Forgetmenot.  You're right, teens are fundamentally different in a variety of ways. It's the flakiness that bothers me the most, and that seems to come out much more when setting up arrangements, social activities and things.... I have noticed this sometimes but I can remember to think of it somewhat as part of the teen brain, to a degree. 

And if I only think of that side of them, I'm forgetting the things that can be nice or special about teens - they can be so funny and interesting, they can be kind and polite, and in their own world that doesn't make sense to the rest of us normal people (  ), they can be very kind to each other and help each other and support each other. They just seem to have their own set of rules and conventions  sometimes too.... haha....


----------



## Docjeff

I appreciate your response. You present very articulate and insightful. We do not live according to reality, we live according to our perception of reality. We all develop and maintain our own internal maps of reality. Sometimes there are parts of our maps we have not updated for years. The need for control and its attachment to emotions may be a part of that map from years ago that needs to be updated. New roads and pathways have been created over the years and often we are trying to negotiate terrain based on an old map unaware that there exists a newer and more efficient road. Consider your internal map. The solution to your frustration may be as simple as recognizing the need to update a portion of your map. 
I wish you the best of luck!


Doc Jeff


----------



## forgetmenot

Yes they do  and they feed off of each other  I think  sometimes in  a group situation  all they think about is impressing their friends and forget sometimes that there are others around  but in general  i find they are not rude


----------



## MHealthJo

What bothers me with some younger people is more just flakiness - if they have an event or invitation or something they have planned or agreed to do, they won't necessarily follow through with it. It depends on their mood closer to the date - people who get lazy and pull out for no reason, or to do something they would prefer more, after they have already agreed or accepted something, with really no reason. (A reason is understandable.)
Also leaving things as late as possible, not taking a lot of things seriously. 

But maybe I'm unfairly putting it more on younger people , when in fact this type of thing could be shared equally among flakes of all ages.


----------



## SunMnStrz

Docjeff

Thank you so much for your words of encouragement.  I have been in  therapy for quite some time and the issue with my daughter has been one of the topics at the top of the list.  There are many ppl who say I should swallow my pride and do as she asks (apologize to her husband) so I can see my grandbabies.  He (my son in law) does not deserve an apology from me as I have done nothing wrong, he has crossed the line with me on many occassions.  I am cordial which is more than he deserves.  To give me this ultimatum is nothing short of abuse and it is something I will not tolerate anymore.  I have started to stand up for myself and since I have my daughter has called me selfish.

---------- Post Merged at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:12 AM ----------

I wish I had your issue.. just for a little while I would like to know what it is like NOT to feel any emotions. 



Ftbwgil said:


> I am so uncomfortable with emotions. It seems as a young child I decided the emotions where bad so I blocked them all or found coping techniques to avoid them.  I try to go through emotions and it does not seem natural and given I have ways to avoid them .... I do.  Someone told me not to try to understand what the emotion is but to welcome it... easier said then done. It makes sense though I will try to allow the emotion to manifest and once it does I will try to accept it.  Maybe eventyally I will understand what the emotion is about



---------- Post Merged at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:17 AM ----------

Yes the younger generation of today are Rude, "entitled" and downright hateful! I don't mean to generalize but this is what I see more and more of.


----------



## forgetmenot

so tired of government agencies  tired of the different msgs given  tired of the lies they say  just tired  of dealing with the bs   god  just send me the dam tax forms ok so i can pay my dam taxes   and just tell me if i am going to get  benefits or not  im tired of running around getting notes  coming into office  phoning constantly only to hear them say call back another day  how many ffffff times do i have to call back to get something done


----------



## GDPR

I hate how hard standing up for myself is when it's 'family'. I hate how even though I know it's the right thing to do I still have bouts of guilt and remorse for it.

I hate how alone I feel sometimes. Not lonely,but alone,there's a difference.


----------



## GDPR

Standing up for myself _IS_ the _right_ thing to do! It's just hard because it's not something I am used to doing.The guilt and remorse I sometimes feel over it will hopefully,eventually go away.

If someone doesn't want to be in my life because I will no longer tolerate their abuse,that is their choice,and I am better off without them.

---------- Post Merged at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:26 AM ----------

I'm an adult! I _DO _have choices and options now.I'm _NOT_ stuck,I'm _NOT _trapped.I don't have to just put up with whatever happens to me or around me anymore.If I planned an escape route now,as an adult,I could actually carry it out instead of just fantasizing about it.

I don't need to live like I did back then.I don't need to always be in survival mode,I don't need to do drugs or drink to cope.I don't need to fantasize about killing myself because there's no other options.I don't have to put up with _any _abuse.

I'm free to do whatever I want,how I want and when I want.And I don't have to answer to anyone.I'm free to think,say and do what I want.

I can be who and how I want to be,not how others expect and demand. I don't have to put on an act and pretend everything is fine.I don't have to lie or cover for anyone.I don't have to do anything at all,except what I want.

And this is the stuff I need to remember when I start feeling guilty or remorseful!!!


----------



## heatherly

> I hate all the gossip and drama that goes on!I am tired of people being  so petty and cruel.I am tired of people laughing at me because I startle  so easily! I'm tired of pretending it doesn't bother me.I'm tired of  laughing too when really I feel like crying.



I would be tired of all that too.

I feel guilty when I stand up for myself too because I think then that I have hurt someone's feelings. You have to learn to do it correctly but how?


----------



## GDPR

heatherly said:


> I feel guilty when I stand up for myself too because I think then that I have hurt someone's feelings. You have to learn to do it correctly but how?



I'm finding that the best way to stand up for myself is to just calmly say what I feel.It works out much better when I use "I" statements instead of "You". It also goes better now that I don't start screaming,cussing and throwing a tantrum about something(which was very hard to learn to not do).

As far as hurting someone's feelings,I don't know how to not do that.I guess if you're gonna stand up for yourself you gotta expect that might happen.I'm trying to work on and focus on how I feel about it instead of how they feel.


----------



## GDPR

I want friends.True friends.

I feel so alone right now because I don't really have anyone in my life except my husband.I have been working on omitting all the abusive/toxic people in my life and now I don't have anyone at all,not even friends. I _thought _I had true friends,but if people don't want to be around me because I no longer drink then they weren't true friends to begin with.

I have always had a hard time making/keeping friends. I'm always afraid to let people really get to know me or get too close. I'm afraid if they _truly_ know me,the real me,they will run the other way. 

Deep down,I feel like needing anyone is wrong.


----------



## heatherly

Lost in Thought, I don't think that needing people is wrong. It is a human nature to need others. I think getting the toxic people out of your life was a good thing to do. Can you join a club or two to meet new people?


----------



## GDPR

heatherly said:


> Lost in Thought, I don't think that needing people is wrong.



I don't actually think it's wrong,I _feel _like it's wrong.

And I suppose I could join a group in order to meet people.I worry though that I will just keep gravitating towards the wrong type of people and end up not much better than I am now.


----------



## MHealthJo

Lost_In_Thought said:


> And I suppose I could join a group in order to meet people.I worry though that I will just keep gravitating towards the wrong type of people and end up not much better than I am now.



Great work on being mindful of things that might end up threatening good choices you have made. 

As well as that concern, it feels scary and tricky thinking about the possibility of making new friends.... Like you said above, making intimate friends requires a certain level of sharing, disclosure, vulnerability. 

It's hard deciding what level or style of these things would be required for the type of friendship that we want. It seems like perhaps the bigger depth or intimacy of friendship we want, the more disclosure or sharing or vulnerability would perhaps be necessary? I'm not sure though... Not necessarily quickly, but maybe a bit more over time? I ponder that sometimes.

Or, if we have some no-go subjects or some sort of difficulties we anticipate for now, maybe it depends how confident we are with some way that we could politely say that something is a difficult topic, politely apologise for some difficulty or other.... 

If you wanted to though, to avoid feeling too lonely or discouraged, you could test out the possibility of some 'light' friendships in the meantime, by testing out a few ideas of handling the situations that worry you... perhaps throw around some ideas with your T? Or us...

Perhaps throw around ideas too of where could be good places/options to find the right kinds of people - tolerant and understanding people, who also lead you to good things and not negative things.

It is nice that friends like that are right here though - even though it's only online that you chat with us.


----------



## heatherly

you won't keep gravitating towards the wrong people. you will find some you meet to be like your old friends, but then you can just move away from them and keep the good ones.


----------



## GDPR

MHealthJo said:


> It is nice that friends like that are right here though



It's easier to have online friends,I do have quite a few of those.It's easier because it's not face to face and I don't have to worry so much about my little quirks.

I'm sure I will eventually make some friends once I feel more confident. I need to get over my fears and just take a chance.It's hard,and a lot different not having alcohol as a confidence booster when I am around other people(maybe not really a confidence booster,but you know what I mean).

It's hard to just put myself out there,be who I am,and feel confident about it.I think I probably judge myself harder than anyone else ever would. One of my biggest fears is someone seeing me have an anxiety attack or maybe see me on one of my bad days and think maybe I have too many issues for them to want to even be around. 

If I put on an act,they will surely see through it eventually.If I present myself as I am,I risk rejection.


----------



## MHealthJo

It's a hard one for sure.

In a way, I guess whenever we as shy people or struggling people present ourselves to the world, there's SOME element of an 'act' - really if I put makeup on, go somewhere and smile  on a yuck day, that's an act already, in a way. But that's part of life sometimes and generally not considered dishonest or bad.

Maybe with a new acquaintance, theres some point eventually where in a conversation we can mention, 'Yeah, I find xyz a little hard sometimes because I struggle with anxiety sometimes, blah blah carry on talking no big deal...."

And then you've tested the water a bit about whether the person expects perfection of others, and made it easier one day if there's a bad time, to simply apologise for any difficulty that happened and say you were having a difficult day with anxiety or whatever....

(You may be surprised to find there are other nice but not-perfect people out there or people that can relate to difficulties you have.)

One idea, anyhow. Your attitude is excellent and I believe you will eventually gain some success in anything you'd like to do.


----------



## heatherly

I never had to join groups until I moved to a small town. I have found it the best way to meet people. You can go and listen until you feel comfortable. That is what I did. I agree with you MHealthJo. People are not perfect, but in some ways I wish they were. I am just as good at joining as leaving anymore. But the best groups are where you don't have to do work within the club. So if you read, join a book group, if you take photos, photography, etc. 

I think it is wonderful Lost inThought, that you gave up drinking.


----------



## GDPR

I HATE scrolling on Facebook and reading that a relative has died.

What kind of world have we become that our first thoughts,our first instinct, is to update our status?What has happened to phone calls or talking to someone face to face?


----------



## GDPR

...and today,the more I think about it,the more I dislike Facebook.

I guess it's a good way to spread news,very fast,but still.....if someone dies,I would prefer a phone call or to be told in person,I do not want to log in to Facebook and find out that way.

---------- Post Merged at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 02:31 PM ----------

I'm sorry I keep complaining about this,but I just can't let go of the shock of seeing it on Facebook yesterday. It bothers me as much as the death. 

It made it seem so casual,so meaningless,I was scrolling through,reading jokes,looking at pictures,etc.,and then there it was.

It bothers me! And I'm sorry if I have offended anyone that does that kind of stuff.But I personally think it's tacky and insensitive. I'm not saying people shouldn't post a death,I'm just saying it's probably a good idea to let family members know,by phone or in person,about the death, _before _​you do!

---------- Post Merged at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Or maybe I am making a bigger deal of this than it should be.Maybe I should just be grateful I found out at all.


----------



## Cat Dancer

I don't think you're making a big deal out of it. I have gotten word of several deaths through facebook and it is upsetting. Mostly for me it's younger people (teens and young adults) posting about losing a loved one and I think it's just almost an automatic thing for them to do.  But not right because it IS upsetting to the rest of us.


----------



## DivineMyst

I hate it when my husband tells me to just get over it. If I could just get over it, wouldn't I have done so by now? =\


----------



## gooblax

It's time for me to create a new dynamic at work. I want change, so it's my responsibility to put changes into place.


----------



## GDPR

I matter!

---------- Post Merged at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:35 PM ----------

What I think and feel matters!The things that have happened to me matter! I have a right to my thoughts and feelings! I also have the right to speak up,defend myself,and tell my story!

I am not insignificant!


----------



## forgetmenot

You see why people don't reach out you see because they are made to feel that they are less the important t hey are made to feel like nothing no ones  garbage and that is how they made my twin feel so she won't reach out because when she does they treat her like garbage and then i have to try to talk her down ok  i have to try with everthing in me to keep her safe  ok   because she says they don't want her going there any more they tell her she is not wanted there  yet she just had to put down her last pet  and she does not cope well ok she is lost  and she is sucidal and i begged her to go to hospital to call crisis  she called and noone will answer phone    and i begged her to call ambulance then    you see    i am having to be her crisis worker  because no one else will do it    because they are not wanting to hear her pain her sadness they don't care  they never cared  no one ever fffff cared   omg  why do they never care why


----------



## GDPR

Sorry your sister struggles so much forgetmenot.

I'm glad she has you to look out for her and help her,but don't forget to take care of yourself too.


----------



## GDPR

I don't like Christmas.There's all the tv commercials and Hallmark movies that try to make you believe it's such a magical,heart warming holiday.In actuality,you get invited to people's houses for dinner,people that have nothing to do with you the rest of the year.And they expect you to show up,bearing gifts,and they expect you to act like everything is perfectly fine.It's all fake.It is so meaningless.

I hate that Christmas is all about money.About gifts.About greed.That people rush around frantically trying to find the perfect gifts.That they let their bills slide,they take out loans,they do without in order to make other people happy.Because someone wants a particular item.

I hate that children make long lists,of expensive items, and expect to get them,and usually do.

I hate that there's a fat man with a beard in a red suit in the malls and children are forced to sit on his lap.It doesn't matter if they are scared,if they are crying,they are forced to do it,and have a picture taken.Why? Why do we tell kids to not talk to strangers yet force them to sit on a mans lap once a year?Why do we tell them he is watching them,that they have to be good or he won't bring them anything?

I hate what Christmas has become.I hate how it is celebrated.I pretty much hate everything about it and I will be happy when it's over with!


----------



## rdw

I hate Christmas too! We now travel south, enjoy a relaxing vacation and learn something new about another culture.


----------



## gooblax

My company's name change is ridiculous and is in no way good for marketing. They could've done so much better with what they had to choose from.


----------



## MHealthJo

Bah! Humbug! Good job all expressing exactly what's on your mind.   The observations about the holidays, and it being a very hard time, is certainly shared by huge numbers of people. Let's wish a brave survival and toughout, which is an excellent and strong thing to celebrate anyway.


----------



## DivineMyst

I wish Christmas were over already... the only good thing about it is the food.


----------



## Cat Dancer

I am sad when my pitiful positivity gets crushed and stomped by extreme negativity. It's hard to get past that on my own.


----------



## forgetmenot

Cat Dancer said:


> I am sad when my pitiful positivity gets crushed and stomped by extreme negativity. It's hard to get past that on my own.



we are here with you ok  hugs to you hun

---------- Post Merged at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:50 AM ----------

Get the power back on please  but stay safe all your power guys out there


----------



## forgetmenot

i am so sick with this cold blah  why can't people keep their germs to themselves lol   cannot sleep  cannot breath blah  oh well chicken soup time


----------



## forgetmenot

not taking any meds today none  im tired of meds they don't do anything just make me more sick blah wish i could sleep


----------



## GDPR

It doesn't seem fair at all that I have PTSD because of my childhood,because of the people that were supposed to take care of me.


----------

